# "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?



## HD4ever (29. September 2007)

Moin !
habt ihr beim Angeln vom Kutter / Kleinboot noch ne "tote Rute" im Einsatz während ihr mit ner andern aktiv am pilken/jiggen seid ?
was für Montagen nehmt ihr da ?
ich hab es nun des öfteren mit ner Art Doppel-Gummifisch-Dropshot Montage mit ca 80-120g Olivenblei unten dran versucht ... aber hat sich bisher noch nie einer dran vergiffen #c
vielleicht besser mit den normalen Dorsch Pilkvorfächern ? 
wobei ich lieber 5 weniger fange, dafür aber lieber etwas vernünftige ...


----------



## ostseeangler27 (29. September 2007)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

nen grossen roten Gufi an nem 120- 200 gramm kopf ran und runter damit ;-))) klappt bestens

ohne viel tüdelüt


----------



## Ossipeter (29. September 2007)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

Was heisst groß??? Welche Montage? Hakengröße? Lass uns Südländer nicht unwissend sterben!


----------



## Achmin (29. September 2007)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

Hallo,
ich lasse in meinem Schlauchboot fast immer ein normales Vorfach  mit zwei Jiggs und Grundblei nach unten.
Manchmal fange ich da mehr drauf, als auf die Handangel.
Ich habe allerdings den Eindruck, dass es für den Erfolg an der Faulenzerrute stark davon abhängt, wie schwer das Grundblei ist. Hierbei ist wiederrum erstaunlich, das nicht etwa bei starker Drift schweres Blei und umgekehrt Erfolg bringt.
Vielmehr war es bei mir immer ganz unterschiedlich.

Wenn ich aber das passende Gewicht herausgefunden habe, hat es mit der Faulenzerrute sehr gut geklappt.
Grüsse, Armin


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (29. September 2007)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

nimm als jigs doch mal wattis von berkley gulp


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. September 2007)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

Moin Moin ,
hab die "tote Rute" schon seit Jahren im Einsatz . Als Montage benutze ich ein Buttvorfach mit vielen Perlen an dem Wattis/Ringler oder Wattis/Ringler und an dem oberen Haken Fischfetzten kommen . Alternativ kannste auch einen 70er Buttlöffel nehmen und dann ein 40er Vorfach auch mit Perlen knüpfen . Beide´s geht klasse auf Platte UND auf Leo´s kann ich Dir sagen |supergri |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## ostseeangler27 (29. September 2007)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Was heisst groß??? Welche Montage? Hakengröße? Lass uns Südländer nicht unwissend sterben!


 
17cm haben meine GuFi´s und 180gr. dorschbomben (da sind die Haken dran)

einfach den Bleikopf an die Hauptschnur bzw. wirbel und gut ist


----------



## micha_2 (29. September 2007)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

wo kann mann die buttlöffel im netz erweerben. in heiligenhafen sind sie komischerweise immer ausverkauft.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (29. September 2007)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*



micha_2 schrieb:


> wo kann mann die buttlöffel im netz erweerben. in heiligenhafen sind sie komischerweise immer ausverkauft.


falsche spalte! aber: der-norden-angelt.de beim Nordangler #h
schau mal in der Board Suche da steht etliches!!


----------



## HD4ever (30. September 2007)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

sind doch schon mal nen paar gute tips ! 
werd das morgen mal wieder nebenbei ausprobieren ... #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. September 2007)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

Moin Jörg!

Na dann mal viel PetriHeil!
Meine Tote Rute ist meistens ein Gufi wie bei Björn oder ein normales Dorschsystem mit einem so schweren Pilker, dass die Schnur senkrecht an der Bordwand runter geht.
Die Bootsbewegung (Schaukeln) ist dann die Pilkbewegung. 

An der zweiten Rute hab ich meistens einen Blinker mit dem ich dann aktiv suche.
Der fängt seine Dorsche genau so gut und hat immer die Option Meerforelle offen 

Ausser man heisst natürlich Hardi und Zockt im Hochsommer 
die fetten Trutten mit nem Pilker aus dem piwarmen Teich :q


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. September 2007)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

Moin Jörg, ich habe Ostern meine 23 Dorsche (=15kg Filet) alle so gefangen. Zwei tote ruten im Halter und teilweise zwei gedrillt.:vik: Ich wollte die Ruten nicht missen. Aber es war nicht egal welche Farbe Gufis oder welche Marke ich dran hatte. Habe die meisten mit einer Sorte Gufis und der selben Farbe gefangen. Waren ja auch sehr viel Orange/Schwarze Krabben unterwegs.#6

Achja und es war auch nicht egal wie schnell ich trieb. Mit Driftsack ca 1km/h keine Bisse, und ohne Driftsack ca 2,5km/h ging es dann wieder. Wenn ich jetzt wüsste wie schnell die Krabben sind, wüßte ich auch warum das so ist.


----------



## HD4ever (30. September 2007)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

guter Plan ! 
so denk ich mir das auch 
heute noch extra 2 weiter Rutenhalter für rangeschraubt ... :q
schauen wir mal was es so bringt ...


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. September 2007)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

Und wenn die dicken Büschel auf dem Echo tauchen mal schnell eben die Gufis springen lassen, sonst hängen die fest.


----------



## aal-matti (30. September 2007)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

Moin Jörg#h​
Ich habe auch immer eine tote Rute beim Bootsangeln dabei.
Dieses Jahr auf Fehmarn habe ich leider nur zwei untermaßige Dorsche damit gefangen.
Die Bisse kamen immer hammerhart und man erschreckt sich jedes Mal.Ich werde es am Dienstag in Bliesdorf so machen,
mal schauen, was passiert.
Als Köder benutze ich immer ca. 10cm Gummifisch.
Die Farbe ist meist unterschiedlich.
Bericht kommt dann.​
Gruß von
aal -matti
aus 
Hamburg - Langenhorn​


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. September 2007)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Die Bisse kamen immer hammerhart und man erschreckt sich jedes Mal.



Was meinst Du wie man sich verjagt wenn so ein 
Hammerbiss einem das BellyBoot "umdreht" :q

Mönsch Jörch ich tu Dich ja ganz schön beneiden,
hab gerade aus Langeweile (die Ludolfsfolge kenne ich schon)
einen Onlineeinkaufsbummel gemacht der Paris Hilton die
Schamesröte ins Gesicht treiben würde.

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß und dicke Fische ich pack dann mal
meine Tasche für die nächste Woche :v


----------



## ostseeangler27 (30. September 2007)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

Jörg ich zeige dir das morgen mal ;-)))))


----------



## HD4ever (30. September 2007)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

jou .... 
dann mal bis morgen früh ... :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. September 2007)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

Habe vor kurzem in Norge fast immer die tote gefischt. Wie schon geschrieben wurde.... Lieber weniger fangen, dafür aber die großen Kracher. Konnte so in Norge auf tote Rute 1x 1,12m bei 14 kg und 1x 1,24m bei 17 kg abgreifen. Sicher hatte ich auch einige kleinere Dorsche, aber die tote hat mir bislang immer die größeren gebracht. Köder war ein Giant Jigger mit 400 g und 23 cm Latschen.... Wird auch in der Ostsee gut funktionieren!!! Aber dafür ne Nummer kleiner.... Weitermachen!


----------



## HD4ever (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

einer hat sich doch tatsächlich dran vergriffen .... (schwimmt wieder)
nich gerade das Ungetüm, aber die Fänge waren eh net so der Hit heute :c
sieht übrigends so aus als ob er schon Bekanntschaft mit nem Netz gemacht hatte ....


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> .... Köder war ein Giant Jigger mit 400 g und 23 cm Latschen.... Wird auch in der Ostsee gut funktionieren!!! Aber dafür ne Nummer kleiner.... Weitermachen!



Die Größe stimmt schon,lediglich ist da Gewicht ein bissel zu hoch.

Uli


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

Moin Jörg!

Na schau an hat ja geklappt. :q
Schade, dass die Fänge so übersichtlich waren aber gerade 
das spricht ja wieder für die tote Rute.


----------



## dorschfisher (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

wenn wir rausfahren(mein vater und ich)dann haben wir beide ne tote rute ich hab da immer diese gummitintenfische dranne mit schweren pilker und mein vater diese ostseetwister
und mit den wellen geht das ja auch immer hoch und runter
wir haben auch schon ein paar damit gefangen


----------



## worker_one (3. März 2008)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

*hochhol*

Wenn ich an der toten Rute mit Naturköder fische (Wattis etc.) empfielt es sich da Cicle Hooks zu verwenden oder sind die Bisse eh so hart das die immer hängen.
Weil schnell anschlagen ist da ja nun nicht so einfach...


----------



## buschmann88 (5. März 2008)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

hat jemand die tote schonmal auf nem normalen kutter versucht?! wenn der köder vom boot wegdriftet?
würde das gerne mal am wochenende versuchen (wenn ich nen platz vorne oder hinten habe) ohne meine nachbarn zu stressen!

gruß
micha


----------



## Lenger06 (8. März 2008)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

Hab die tote Rute bis jetzt nur in Norge gefischt!Am besten wars immer wenn wir über nen Kleinköhlerschwarm(25-40cm) gestanden haben!darunter standen die großen Dorsche und Pollacks!Einfach ein 300 Gramm Blei als Gewicht dranhängenarüber ein Gummimak und in den Sprengring noch nen 0/8 er Einzelhaken!Die kleinen Seelachse gehen auf den Mak ,dann einfach weiter runter lassen und so 2-3 Meter untern Schwarm stehen laßen!Vorsicht!Bisse kommen richtig brutal!und so ein 5 Kilo Dorsch reißt dir schon fast die Rute ins Wasser!Also nicht aus den Augen laßen!Meißtens kamen wir kaum zum aktiven Fischen, da fast immer nach wenigen Minuten ein Fisch auf den kleinen Seelachs eingestiegen ist!
LG Philipp


----------



## Zander 602 (10. März 2008)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

moin,manchmal fängst du auf die tote mehr als auf die lebende. bei mir ist zb im flachen also bis 10 m, ein 40 g kopf mit rot-braunem 10cm gummi im einsatz (krabbenfresser).wenn die leos mal nicht wollen,mach mal nen shrimp paternoster mit blei dran. wenn alles nix hilft dann wirf wie ein weltmeister und las die rute einfach drin#h!!!
ach ja zur heringszeit im tieferen wasser fang ich so die heringe nebenbei!!!


----------



## kevkeding (5. April 2008)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

*Faszination "Tote Rute"*:q,

nachdem ich seit einiger Zeit reglemäßig mit ´ner "Toten Rute" fische (Gummifisch) + auch immer den einen oder anderen Dorsch gelandet habe, 
durfte ich gestern eine "Sternstunde":k der "Toten Rute" geniessen.

Bei mittlerer Drift biss bereits unmittelbar nach dem 1. Auswurf der 1. gut genährte Dorsch. Binnen knapp zwei Stunden waren es dann 12 :vik::vik::vik:- dann schliefen Wind und Drift ein + ich mußte Feierabend machen.

Die "aktive" Rute -egal ob mit Pilker, Twister oder Gufi- brachte hingegen *nicht* mal einen Anfasser.

Konsequenz: Die "Tote Rute" liegt immer nebenbei + wird sicher weiterhin schöne Dorsche bringen.

Jörg


----------



## motoraddaniel (9. April 2011)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> hab die "tote Rute" schon seit Jahren im Einsatz . Als Montage benutze ich ein Buttvorfach mit vielen Perlen an dem Wattis/Ringler oder Wattis/Ringler und an dem oberen Haken Fischfetzten kommen . Alternativ kannste auch einen 70er Buttlöffel nehmen und dann ein 40er Vorfach auch mit Perlen knüpfen . Beide´s geht klasse auf Platte UND auf Leo´s kann ich Dir sagen |supergri |supergri
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 

Hallo

und mit wieviel Gramm bringst Du das Buttvorfach auf den Grund?


----------



## hagel21 (9. April 2011)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

In der Ostsee  reichen 150g.

Hagel


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. April 2011)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

150 gr??? in welcher Ostsee nutzt Du die denn? Tote Rute und Naturköder gehen um Fehmarn mit 35gr etwas hinter dem Boot.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (10. April 2011)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

Moin,

also bis wieviel Gewicht fischt ihr die Tote nun? Werde das demnächst wohl auch mal mit ner alten Pilkrute probieren, würde mir bei Erfolg aber längerfristig extra eine dafür holen (Inliner + Multi, bin son kleiner Freak|rolleyes).

Aber nochmal eine Frage... wenn ich Pilken bin, dann angel ich meistens recht genau nach GPS, das heißt es wird ziemlich oft umgesetzt. Damit sich ne Tote lohnt muss die aber doch schon gewissen Zeit hängen, oder nicht?


Gruß


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. April 2011)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

30-300Gramm! je nach Drift, Strömung und Tiefe.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (10. April 2011)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> 30-300Gramm! je nach Drift, Strömung und Tiefe.




Klingt für mich jetzt nach nem Grund meine 20lbs Penn permanent mit auf die Ostsee mitzunehmen...


----------



## HD4ever (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

habe bisher an der "toten Rute" immer nur mal nen Gummifisch hinterher geschliffen ....
brachte ab und an mal nen Dorsch.
Wollte nun demnächst die Geschichte aber mal mit Naturködern versuchen - dachte da so an Heringsfetzen am Seitenblei o.ä.
wie sind eure Erfahrungen was die Fängigkeit angeht ?


----------



## djoerni (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

habe eigentlich immer ne nachläufermontage mit perlen und spinnerblatt mit wattis nebenbei. Bei unreinem grund oder muscheln auch gerne nen seitenarm 30-40cm über grund. klappt super auf dorsch und co. auch platte schnappen sich die würmer.


----------



## Quappenjäger (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*



djoerni schrieb:


> klappt super auf dorsch und co. auch platte schnappen sich die würmer.


 
bei dir ist ne tote rute aber auch tot :m  |pftroest:


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

Hat denn schonmal jemand eine Dropshot-Montage an der toten Rute getestet? Meiner Meinung nach müsste das doch noch besser sein, als einfach "hinterherschleifen" zu lassen... ???


----------



## DerMayor (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hat denn schonmal jemand eine Dropshot-Montage an der toten Rute getestet? Meiner Meinung nach müsste das doch noch besser sein, als einfach "hinterherschleifen" zu lassen... ???


 
Genau das denke ich auch... wollte die ganze Kiste nächste Woche mit dem bellyboot fischen, wenn mir der Wind keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht!#6


----------



## Marf22 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*



DerMayor schrieb:


> Genau das denke ich auch... wollte die ganze Kiste nächste Woche mit dem bellyboot fischen, wenn mir der Wind keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht!#6




Das klappt sogar sehr gut. Wir haben oft ne kurze Vertikalrute als tote Rute waagerecht im Rutenhalter. Montage besteht aus  40g Olivenblei und ca. 30-40cm darüber einen braunen Gummiwurm mit Füßchen, so Amiköder.Wobei die Köder wohl auch Geschmacksache sind und probiern bestimmt noch viele gute Ergebnisse bring. War ein Tipp von Frank Röhrchen von WRS oben in Fynshav und klappt an manchen Tagen super, an anderen Tagen lassen die Dorsche ihn links liegen.


----------



## Marf22 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> habe bisher an der "toten Rute" immer nur mal nen Gummifisch hinterher geschliffen ....
> brachte ab und an mal nen Dorsch.
> Wollte nun demnächst die Geschichte aber mal mit Naturködern versuchen - dachte da so an Heringsfetzen am Seitenblei o.ä.
> wie sind eure Erfahrungen was die Fängigkeit angeht ?




Und nochmal ich....wir haben mit der Natürködermontage als Tote Rute nebenbei viel kleine Dorsche gefangen und haben es deswegen sein lassen. Meist sind immer die 20cm Dorsche und Wittlinge auf die Naturköder gegangen. Platten beim jiggen auf Dorsche so gut wie nie!


----------



## Kistenmann (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

Ich habe auch immer ne Drop-Shot-Montage als tote Rute hinterm Boot.....manchmal auch zwei tote Ruten :m wenns darauf gerade gut läuft :g


----------



## guifri (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*



Kistenmann schrieb:


> Ich habe auch immer ne Drop-Shot-Montage als tote Rute hinterm Boot.....manchmal auch zwei tote Ruten :m wenns darauf gerade gut läuft :g



Wenn´s gut läuft, pack ICH die Zweite weg. Will keinen Stress :q


----------



## HD4ever (1. November 2011)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

ich denke ich werd das demnächst dann mal mit Buttlöffeln versuchen ... grad mal nen paar der teile geordert.


----------



## Baitcaster (1. November 2011)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

Löffeln geht gut, als tote Rute!!!
Am besten die 30Gr.-Teile, ab 4Bft. würde ich erst schwerer nehmen.


----------



## k-bay (1. November 2011)

*AW: "tote Rute" beim Dorsche pilken / jiggen ... Montagen ?*

wir haben beste erfahrungen mit 30g snaps in simplen farben gemacht. am besten irgendwo im mittelwasser. der taumelt vor sich hin und is nicht nur für dorsche interessant


----------

